# Shopping at Crufts??



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

So, what is on everyone's shopping list at Crufts? 

This is my first time there (I will be showing a dog on Friday) and am REALLY looking forward to the shopping. I am on the lookout for a nice small bait bag for in the show ring.

What is everyone else looking for/hoping to get?
What good bargains are there?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to get a new bergie-sized show cage ready for when we start showing Tarot - the old one is very tatty now. And I'll also be on the lookout for a nice show lead and show collar - we've got plenty of both but it's nice to have new for he new boy!

Oh - and a new disc - I'll be going along to the PDSA stand for that. They usually sell and engrave discs and they are cheaper than anyone else - plus the money goes to a good cause.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im going to try and get some samples to use as training treats!
I usually get them a toy each.
Im going to look for stag bars, possibly equafleeces for the ones who havent got one..maybe they'll be cheaper at crufts?
I have a little list somewhere!

I always take a reminder of their neck, chest, heigh and length measurements so if i see something special I can get it!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I just wander and buy something I like, but I have got to get some vet bed for a friend who cant go now and a collar for another friend who also cant go
Its nicer spending other peoples money!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

All sorts! Never have enough money though, it seems to disappear alarmingly quick in there

Off the top of my head though I want:

No 4 Andis blade
Thinning scissors
Blade box
Another neck/ stomach strap
Muzzle for a flat faced dog ( if they make such a thing)
Zoom groom
Another slicker brush
Any grooming supplies on offer maybe
New catalogues

For my own two:

Treats
Toys
Maybe a lead/ collar
Show specials

For me:

Anything that takes my fancy whilst I'm there!

Ok that's a lot, I think I'd better write it down or I'll forget half of it in the excitement of being there!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I have to behave myself cos i've just bought my house and now I have bills to pay 

The top of my list is a fluffy trumpet dog toy...... for myself!!! My friend used to buy one every year for her dogs, I ended up buying one because I liked the tune it played and never gave it to the dogs   now it's like a tradition and I HAVE to buy one every year... not all of them have survived, a few have been sniffed out but I still have about 3 of them   a lot of the stalls seemed to have stopped stocking them now though so it ends up being a real bloomin task to find one, but that just adds to the fun 

But I would quite like a nice ring clip - I don't know whether to get a Manchester Terrier one or look for a more general one as I will own/show other breeds than Manchesters so wouldn't want to end up not really being able to use it.

Other than that I don't really want much this year! I might keep an eye out for a nice show lead and I always buy myself a Crufts keyring, might even get myself a little Crufts pin badge since it's the first year i've ever shown there 

I'd also quite like a bum bag   which sounds so unfashionable but they are useful for dog shows, just for putting treats, poo bags and a bit of spare change in. Last year there were some really cheap plain black ones but I chickened out and didn't buy one, I think this year i'm just gonna go for it 

Oh, and I also want to find the yellowdog UK stall and pick up a yellow ribbon (or maybe a bandanna) for Tiger, the ribbons are free so that's even better, but the bandanna might be more useful as most people around here won't have a clue what the ribbon means. 

I'm starting to get wise now to the fact that Crufts ISN'T as cheap as you think, sometimes it can be more expensive to buy things from Crufts!

If you have your mind set on anything in particular before you go, make sure you look online first and make a note of the cheapest price you found online (or print out the webpage as some stalls might match or better the price you find!) and then really really shop around at Crufts, there is nearly always multiple stalls selling what you are looking for (unless you are looking for a fluffy musical trumpet!!! Damnnit!!), so shop around and do what I do - make a note of the name of the stall, how much they are selling it for and most importantly, exactly WHERE the stall is (e.g. hall 3 stall 54) so that you can find it again if you need to return to any of them! I spent more than half a day last year looking for Thundershirts, I ended up trailing right across the entire NEC back to the very first place I saw them as they were the cheapest 

Happy shopping everyone! I love reading everyones Crufts shopping lists, they're so interesting


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

This is so fun reading what everyone is looking for, thank you!  It is giving me a good idea of what is 'out there', shopping for cool dog stuff is fairly rare here in Ireland so I am extra excited!

Does anyone remember seeing or know if there are nice bait bags for sale at Crufts? I would really love a leather one, or another type of nice one for the show ring. I have my standard one for training and an 'ok' one for in the ring but it is my main 'must have' for at Crufts this year.

Also going to look for toys for the dogs left at home, salmon oil, and a warm coat for my toy poodle.


----------



## AnnabelC (Mar 1, 2013)

I managed to be really restrained last year and barely spent anything... But this year I'm after some new Nylabones and maybe some stag bars. I've heard good things about them.

Not all the show offers are good value, but you can quite often pick up small sample bags of treats, which come with a voucher you can use later. I'll be heading to the Fish4Dogs stand to see what they're offering!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahh so much shopping to do!  Off the top of my head:

Bench guard
New show sets for Aspen and Rupert
Brass half checks & leather leads for both of them
Patio cleaner
Some sort of rosette hanger/display thing
Nylabones & antlers
Fish treats
Want to get a photo done of Rupert


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a heads up for those looking to get the stag horn chews, I have recently read some pretty awful things about them. Dogs swallowing large pieces and creating an obstruction, sometimes even causing death.  I was putting them on my list to buy until I read some horror stories, so think I will give them a skip. Although that being said, you also hear bad things about rawhides from some people so I don't know.


----------



## AnnabelC (Mar 1, 2013)

It probably comes down to individual dogs and how they behave with treats/chews. One of mine bolts treats - she could easily choke. If I'm giving anything too big to swallow whole, I'll supervise or even hold onto one end so she has to slow down.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i don't bother anymore can usually get the items i want online and cheaper than at Crufts


----------

